# Spook-A-Bull [Oct 26-27 - Towncreek, AL] (ABKC Sanctioned)



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Mill Creek Spook-A-Bull Bully Bash​
4 ABKC. sanctioned shows (1 Friday night)
Held on lake Wilson at Doublehead Lodge
Junior handler
Save-A-Bull
Atomic Dogg Magazine covering the event
Stack'd Up Magazine covering the event
Custom Bully Creations Awards
BTK on the Mic as the Master of Ceremony
Coop and Bully Supply will be there
Team Blackwood will have door prizes and dog food giveaways
*
EXTRAS FOR THE FAMILY;*
Moon bounce and playground
Costume contest (Adult, Child, & Bully)
Haunted hay rides
On site afterparty (costume only) with 2 live bands

No profanity on the mic, no profane blaring music, no dogs near the ring while dogs are showing.

Outdoor show with free booth set up,
Limited VIP ring side booths available for $50
*
JUDGES*
Big D Branch (Friday night)
Rodrigo Silva
Derrick Dennis
Milo Garcia

SAMMY DIXON 256-627-0785

CHRIS GONYA 205-383-5220

PRE-REG with Chastity White ABKC Rep via facebook or Email [email protected]


----------

